# I want a 7 Series. Which year?



## KyleB (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello everyone, Im pretty new to the BMW world. All I know is that I love the 7 series. I know I want to new model, I think 2002+? Out of the new model, 2002, 2003, 2004, which is known to be the best, or have the least ammount of problems?

Any advice at all will help.

Sorry if this has already been discussed, I cant seem to click on the search forums link.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd go for a 2003 personally, they fixed a lot of issues with them regarding software and also you get a few extras the 02's don't (such as paddle shifters with the steptronic transmission and adaptive headlights as options).

I have an 02 and it has had absolutely 0 major problems, the only problem it ever had was a software issue which was cleared up with a software update.

Again, I'd go for an '03+ 745i/Li with a sport package (recognized by a 3 spoke steering wheel) and premium sound, heated seats, and xenons.

In any case, make sure you get both the Extended Warranty and Extended Maintanence so anything that breaks (besides tires) are covered for free. 

Both things extended should be 6 years 100,000 miles.


----------



## KyleB (Nov 15, 2006)

Awesome. Thank you SO much for a great, quick responce. My friend referred me to this site, he wasn't lieing when he said everyone was nice and helpfull!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

No problem buddy!

We are here to answer questions and help out people (and BS in the off topic forum too, heh).

Good luck with finding your new car, and when you do get it, make sure you post pictures so everyone can see the beauty.:thumbup:


----------



## KyleB (Nov 15, 2006)

sweet 

I definitley will


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'd go for a 2003 personally, they fixed a lot of issues with them regarding software and also you get a few extras the 02's don't (such as paddle shifters with the steptronic transmission and adaptive headlights as options).
> 
> I have an 02 and it has had absolutely 0 major problems, the only problem it ever had was a software issue which was cleared up with a software update.
> 
> ...


+1 I have an '04 and have had zero issues with it. I cannot stress the extended warranty enough! The complexity of these cars and the cost of labor/parts would astound you.


----------

